# Maroon and gold Atrax Ftn Pine cone



## Jdaschel (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, I cast this one maroon and gold and reverse painted it gold. I am not sure how close I got to maroon, but I think its good. This one was a custom order for my friend. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2013)

James you are getting right up there with the big boys. You may even be one and we just don't know it yet. That's a thing of exquisite beauty.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 27, 2013)

Nicely done James.

Les


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 27, 2013)

Just perfect!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 28, 2013)

I really like that color James. Very nice man!


----------



## Justin Hanson (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks Great!!


----------



## ashdonaldson14 (May 19, 2013)

James!!! 

Good work!


----------

